# imodium side effects?



## housebound (Oct 3, 2002)

has anyone experience any imodium side effects? I have been feeling really spacey, dizzy, and just not all there. I have been having fuzzy thinking and forgetfulness, along with motor problems. Needless to say I'm not too happy with feeling like this, although I have only had two occasions of diahhrea since Thanksgiving, when I started taking imodium everyday (which is great!). I feel like I have a brain of an 80 year old! anyone else feel like this while taking imodium? I guess it could be something else, but imodium was the first thing I thought of.


----------



## Senior mom (Nov 9, 2002)

HI,I have taken Imodium now for about 15 years. I have had some constipation but then I eat something like peanut butter or grapes and that usually solves that. I have had no other complications and I take on the average 2-3 a day but on Days when I have to leave the house early in the morning I have to take more. I have taken up to 6 in one day. Sometimes I can go 2 days with out taking any or just one.I was on Lotronex when it first came on the market and it was a God sent thing for me but now I can't get A Dr. or a pharmaist that will sell it to me because of all the legal stuff they have to go through to get it for me. Any that is ok I can't afford it any way as I'm on medicare and have no insurance or perscription Plan. I'm doing just great on ImodiumSenior mom


----------



## ect (Nov 13, 2002)

Hi,I only take it when my D is reaaly bad. It mades me really spacey and tired. love,ect


----------



## Ferne (Jan 11, 2003)

I also experience side effects with the Imodium, such as short term memory problems, inability to concentrate and some periods of slurred speech. As a full-time project manager, I can't do without the Imodium, so I have just learned to write down everything, review what I write, and make sure I have non-carbohydrate food on my stomach shortly after taking Imodium to help with the slurred speech. I also quit worrying about the short term memory issues, since for me, they are minor compared to dealing with IBS.


----------



## Jenn24 (Aug 20, 2002)

I have never thought of it before, but now that you mention it...I started taking a lot of immodium when I started teaching last year. I find that when I am explaining something, I lose my words. I know what I want to say, but sometimes it just doesn't want to come out. Is it immodium's fault? I don't know. I never have had to talk so much in front of people until last year (the same time I started taking immodium). So maybe I am just nervous. But maybe it is the immodium???


----------



## AliceThomas (May 16, 2001)

I have taken 1 immodium every day for a year; the one side effect I noticed is that it makes me tired. But, I'll put up with that knowing that it helps my IBS. And, my short-term memory isn't as great as it used to be, but I just chocked that up because I just turned 60; maybe it is the immodium. But, I'm not giving up immodium right now. One thing, though, the calcium 3 times a day has made a huge difference in my ability to go places and have more confidence.


----------



## Janice 54 (Jul 25, 2002)

I have discovered that the most important days of my life are a blur because of Imodium. I was at an important meeting last week, well prepared and worried about D so took 2 imodium. Yep, came off like a ditz. Thank goodness someone was with me and could handle everything. Then you always have the pleasure of the imodium wearing off. I take it very sparingly these days.Has anyone tried PB8 (pro-biotic acidophilus). I take that and calcium and have been having pretty good luck.Janice


----------



## PK6 (Jan 21, 2003)

I've taken Immodium daily for about 10 years, 2 or 4 per day and never had any sort of side effect from it. It's possible I'm sure, but are you absolutely positive it might not be something else? I buy the generic brand of immodium (loperamide) at Walmart it costs about half as much and is sometimes available in packs of 48 for the same price as the brand name's 24.


----------



## Maxdenq (Jan 9, 2003)

I've been on Immodium for more than 15 years, with no side effects. I guess I've been on it for so long, I would not know what to look for. Maybe what I feel or however I feel is not normal. It like putting on new specs. you would not know until you try it "Oh this is how you should see things"Got it.


----------



## smurf1 (Oct 23, 2001)

The best deal I've seen on Loperamide is at Cosco or Sam's club, where you can get it in large quantities.I haven't noticed any of the side effects your talking about. What was I saying? (Hah Ha)I've had more side effects from prescription drugs than I've had from Immodium.


----------



## Janice 54 (Jul 25, 2002)

I'd imagine Imodium is like other drugs and causes different reactions from different people. I only seem to have problems if I've used more than normal or if I'm especially stressed. Janice


----------



## Angela43 (Feb 3, 2003)

I didn't think it was healthy to take an Immodium every day. It always constipates me for a while.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you are going to take Imodium regularly you need to find a dose that gets rid of the diarrhea and doesn't constipate you.If you are constipated for a few days afterward, even if you use it occasionally, I would see about taking a smaller dose.The "usual" dose for most meds is a dose that for the majority of people will cause a response. For many drugs that is too high a dose for some people.How much it takes to make you regular without constipating you will vary between people. It may be 1/2 a pill once a day, it may be a couple of pills 2-3 X a day.K.


----------



## ajhatesthis (Aug 9, 2002)

I just posted this in another forum but has anyone had immodium stop working? I started taking on regular basis this summer. I would take it after I had a BM. It changed my life! Four months of feeling normal. I had D for the first time when I started taking a glucosamine supplement with MSM. I stopped taking it and back to " normal". but this week I have had D three times even with the immodium! I am going on vacation in a few days and am getting anxious and depressed at the thought that immodium may have stopped working for me. I usually take two after I " go". I'm going to start trying the calcium.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I actually can't take Immodium.







I am hypersensitive to many drugs. Immodium does not stop D in me, and also puts me asleep to the point I do not hear the phone or fire alarms.


----------

